# 3 words to describe your hedgie



## CashmereSkeleton

What 3 words would you use to describe your hedgehog?

I would say, gorgeous, mischevious and jaggy.

(In Scotland, jaggy is another way of saying sharp or pointy, i.e. 'that hedgehogs quills are so jaggy'! :lol


----------



## Nancy

Herbie is friendly gentle timid Herbie is a rescue found on the street. He also has cataracts and is blind but can distinguish light and dark. 

Willie is wheeler maniac gentle Will's a Texas Tweed.

Samson fearless gorgeous slob. Sam is a rescue also found on the street and Sam has no eyes which is probably a contributing factor to him being such a slob. 

Daisy chill snuggler calm In her old age Daisy seems to have forgotten she is a hedgehog and is so laid back about everything. Quilling up is too much bother for her.


----------



## Akells23

My little girl is sassy, quirky, and hyper!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya

Qwerty is lazy, cuddly, and sleepy.


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper

Juliet is lazy, loves to sleep and burrow into blankets.


----------



## Katten

Cute, cautious, timid.


----------



## FinnickHog

Finnick is trusting, odd, and FAST!


----------



## MistyDay

Tulsi so far is adventurous, determined, and loving.


----------



## Pandamom

Pippin is prickly, poopy & precious!! PPP!


----------

